

John McAfee's (insane, NSFW) tips for uninstalling McAfee - boh
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57590135-1/john-mcafees-insane-nsfw-tips-for-uninstalling-mcafee/

======
CrunchyJams
JM is the honey badger of the tech world. If you don't know the story of his
self-led espionage, check this out:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-bizarre-
tale-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-bizarre-tale-of-john-
mcafee-spymaster/)

------
hedonist
Insane? No. Just trite and tasteless.

